# P.R.R.S. training?



## Bull996 (Apr 29, 2014)

POWER REP RANGE SHOCK

Curious if anyone here has used this style of training as I'm giving it a try. Seems interesting and challenging. Any pros/cons of this style you've had. 

Here's a basic sample 


Back

POWER: week 1

- Rack deadlift...3 x 3-6
- Bent row...3 x 4-6
- Weighted chin...2-3 x 4-6
- CG seated row...2-3 x 4-6

REP RANGE: week 2

- CG weighted chin...2 x 6-8
- WG T-Bar row...2 x 8-10
- Dumbell row...2 x 10-12
- Pullover...2 x 12-15

SHOCK: week 3

- Pullover/WG pulldown superset...1-2 x 8-10 each
- Stiff arm pulldown/reverse grip bent row...1-2 x 8-10 each
- CG seated pully row dropset...1 x 6-8, drop, 6-8, drop, 6-8

Biceps/Triceps

POWER: week 1

- Barbell curl...2 x 4-6
- Preacher curl...2 x 4-6
- Hammer curl...1-2 x 4-6
- CG bench press...3 x 4-6
- Skull crush...2 x 4-6
- Single arm dumbell extension...1-2 x 4-6

REP RANGE: week 2

- Alternating dumbell curl...2 x 6-8
- Cable curl...2 x 8-10
- Concentration curl...1-2 x 10-12
- Weighted dip...3 x 6-8
- Pushdown...2 x 8-10
- Kickback...1-2 x 10-12

SHOCK: week 3

- EZ bar curl/CG chin superset...1 x 6-10 each
- Preacher curl/reverse curl superset...1 x 6-10 each
- Dropset cable single arm curl...1 x 6-10, drop 6-10
- Pushdown/CG bench press superset...1-2 x 6-10 each
- Reverse grip pushdown/incline overhead extension superset...1-2 x 6-10 each
- Dropset weighted bench dip...1 x 8-10, drop 8-10

Chest

POWER: week 1

- Dumbell bench press...3 x 4-6
- Incline press...3 x 4-6
- Weighted dips...2 x 4-6

REP RANGE: week 2

- Incline dumbell press...3 x 6-8
- Bench press...3 x 8-10
- Flye...2 x 10-12

SHOCK: week 3

- Superset...cable crossover/incline smith press...1-2 x 8-10 reps each
- Superset...incline flye/dips...1 x 8-10 reps each
- Dropset...machine bench press...1 x 8-10, drop 6-8, drop 6-8 optional

Deltoids

POWER: week 1

- Military press...2-3 x 4-6
- Upright row...2-3 x 4-6
- "Cheat" lateral...2 x 4-6

REP RANGE: week 2

- Single arm dumbell press...2 x 6-8
- Bent lateral...2-3 x 8-10
- Cable side lateral...2 x 10-12

SHOCK: week 3

- Seated side lateral/hammer machine press superset...1-2 x 8-10
- Severse pec deck/WG upright row superset...1-2 x 8-10
- Cable front raise dropset...1 x 6-8, drop 6-8, drop 6-8 optional

Legs

POWER: week 1

- Squats...3 x 4-6
- Leg press...3 x 4-6
- Single leg extension...2 x 4-6
- Lying leg curl...3 x 4-6
- Stiff deadlift...2-3 x 4-6

REP RANGE: week 2

- Leg extension...2 x 8-10
- Hack squat...3 x 10-12
- One legged leg press...3 x 12-15
- Lying leg curl...2 x 6-8
- Stiff deadlift...2 x 8-10
- Single leg curl or seated leg curl...1-2 x 10-12

SHOCK: week 3

- Superset: leg extension/front squat...1-2 x 8-10 each
- Superset: leg extension/sissy squat or leg press...1-2 x 8-10 each
- Dropset: lunge...1 x 8-10, drop, 8-10
- Superset: leg curl seated or lying/toes pointed hyperextension...1-2 x 8-10 each
- Dropset: single leg curl...1-2 x 8-10, drop, 8-10

The only note is that once you run through PRRS a few times you should advance RR week to the following ranges: 7-9, 10-12, 13-15, 16-20 (for larger bodyparts)


----------



## Bull996 (Apr 29, 2014)

More info

Power. Rep Range. Shock. Time to Grow Without Plateau | Muscle & Strength


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 30, 2014)

While i persoanlly prefer higher frequency stuff I feel if you add a boat load of calories and some rest and you got a winner there. Much better than your average program with some sound logic and variety. 

Hawk


----------



## Bull996 (Apr 30, 2014)

chicken_hawk said:


> While i persoanlly prefer higher frequency stuff I feel if you add a boat load of calories and some rest and you got a winner there. Much better than your average program with some sound logic and variety.
> 
> Hawk



Thanks for the input bro! It's appreciated.

 I'm currently carb cycling but still eat a fair amount of food. Low carb days I'm coming in at 3330ish cals daily 45/35/25each meal and high carb days 4100 cals daily 30/50/20each meal. I'm sure it'll will all need to be adjusted and tweaked but it's what I've started with. Last year I did the Keto diet but felt really flat. Lean but flat.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Apr 30, 2014)

Bull996 said:


> POWER REP RANGE SHOCK
> 
> Curious if anyone here has used this style of training as I'm giving it a try. Seems interesting and challenging. Any pros/cons of this style you've had.



yup whats up? i hav been doing PRRS for years, looked forward to each and every workout, never get stale as every week is a new rep range/style. 

Power Weeks: Max OT or 5x5 style
RR Weeks: High Reps -Serge Nubret or Toney Freeman stuffs
Shock Weeks: DC & HITs


----------



## Bull996 (Apr 30, 2014)

d2r2ddd said:


> yup whats up? i hav been doing PRRS for years, looked forward to each and every workout, never get stale as every week is a new rep range/style.
> 
> Power Weeks: Max OT or 5x5 style
> RR Weeks: High Reps -Serge Nubret or Toney Freeman stuffs
> Shock Weeks: DC & HITs



Good to hear! 

If you don't mind me asking how do you do your split? 

Thanks man!


----------



## d2r2ddd (Apr 30, 2014)

Bull996 said:


> Good to hear!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking how do you do your split?
> 
> Thanks man!



Prrs has no fixed split, it is flexible. IIFYS - If It Fits your Schedule

My current split 

Day 1 - Chest / Shoulders / Tri
Day 2 - legs / calves
Day 3 - OFF
Day 4 - Back / Biceps
Day 5 - MISC (weak body parts)
Day 6&7 - OFF

Rest days varies , sometimes 2 on 1 off sometimes 1 on 1 off.

You can read all abt prrs and variations here Sets 'n Reps | PRRS Training

Q&A here PRRS Training: Basic and Advanced - Bodybuilding.com Forums


----------



## Bull996 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks brother! That's a lot of good info on this style! Appreciate that! 

I just noticed my damn pic was sideways! WTF?! Haha




d2r2ddd said:


> Prrs has no fixed split, it is flexible. IIFYS - If It Fits your Schedule
> 
> My current split
> 
> ...


----------

